# Windows 7 Search (Special Characters within text doc)



## JamesW (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm trying to search the contents of some text files.  The string I am searching for is SAP*.  As you can probably guess when I type * I get everything that starts with the word SAP.

I tried using ~"SAP*", ~SAP"(*)" etc. but it continues to show me everything that starts with SAP.  I can't use ~"*" because there are other entries that contain an *.

Any ideas?

Cheers, James


----------



## Derek Brown (Jul 24, 2012)

I would expect it to be:
SAP~*
The "~" is the "Escape" character.


----------



## JamesW (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Derek,

Thanks for the reply.  SAP~* doesn't find anything at all.  

I have decided to go with a third party search tool (FileLocater).

If only SAP
[*] still worked!


----------

